# Wazer



## JPigg55 (Dec 26, 2016)

Ran across the "WAZER" desktop water jet cutter.
Guess it's supposed to be out fall 2017.
Based on what they're advertising, it operates on 110v and will be at/under $6000.






http://makezine.com/2016/09/13/wazer-desktop-waterjet-cutter/


----------



## fixit (Dec 26, 2016)

??? UNDER $6000 ??? OK, pocket change for some


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 26, 2016)

I'll admit it seems a bit pricey for its capabilities, but now it's a reality how long before plans or a DIY kit is available for a fraction of that price.


----------

